# very large weight lifting belt.....where from?



## big shrek

im in need of a very large weight lifting belt so i can increase my deadlifts,my trouser size is 52" so do i need a 52" belt or as i understand it the belt should be worn higher,if so i will need bigger than 52"

thanks in advance


----------



## monkeybiker

Would it not be an idea to lose some weight? Serious question, not trying to be insulting.


----------



## FelonE1

Fvxk me a 52" waist


----------



## big shrek

MissMartinez said:


> Inzer do belts that big. You'll pay for it though


will have a look cheers,i have my 1st novice strongman event coming up in 8 weeks and im really pushing my training and i wanna break into the 250kg deadlift club but i do need a belt for that

thanks


----------



## The-Real-Deal

FelonE said:


> Fvxk me a 52" waist


Fk me that's nearly as big as my chest


----------



## mrwright

Picsorno52inchwaist


----------



## FGT

I'm sure you could still pull 250kg with 8" off your waist!


----------



## FGT

FelonE said:


> Fvxk me a 52" waist


And you thought you were the king of the rich teas!!!!


----------



## Dazza

I have this schiek, goes up to 50" that much i know.

Schiek Lever Power Belt


----------



## FelonE1

FGT said:


> And you thought you were the king of the rich teas!!!!


I cut on them lol


----------



## big shrek

FGT said:


> I'm sure you could still pull 250kg with 8" off your waist!


lose 8" off my waist in 8 weeks..........................not gonna happen really is it.


----------



## big shrek

Dazzza said:


> I have this schiek, goes up to 50" that much i know.
> 
> Schiek Lever Power Belt


thanks,there must be ones available as plenty of strongmen have had big waistlines over the years


----------



## big shrek

MissMartinez said:


> You'd want to order it now, takes a couple of weeks to make and to ship from America


Have u a link?


----------



## PaulB

Try Zuluglove. Hardcore Weight Lifting Apparel - Bodybuilder, Athlete, Powerlifter, Strongman

The XXL go up to 52" I think


----------



## big shrek

PaulB said:


> Try Zuluglove. Hardcore Weight Lifting Apparel - Bodybuilder, Athlete, Powerlifter, Strongman
> 
> The XXL go up to 52" I think


Thanks


----------



## PaulB

big shrek said:


> Thanks


No problem mate. I think @Mingster uses their belts and rates them highly.


----------



## big shrek

MissMartinez said:


> https://www.inzernet.com/search_results_belts.asp?txtsearchParamTxt=&txtsearchParamCat=8&txtsearchParamType=ALL&txtsearchParamMan=ALL&txtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch&iLevel=1


Won't let me on says site is untrusted


----------



## Stephen9069

big shrek said:


> will have a look cheers,i have my 1st novice strongman event coming up in 8 weeks and im really pushing my training and i wanna break into the 250kg deadlift club but i do need a belt for that
> 
> thanks


What comp are you competing in mate

Have you tried strength shop or pullums.


----------



## Dan TT

52" inch jesus christ, you are a very large waisted man. Maybe drop a few lbs that can't be healthy lol


----------



## big shrek

Stephen9069 said:


> What comp are you competing in mate
> 
> Have you tried strength shop or pullums.


hi

Im competing in Birminghams strongest man (novice) and Northamptonshire strongest novice


----------



## big shrek

Dan TT said:


> 52" inch jesus christ, you are a very large waisted man. Maybe drop a few lbs that can't be healthy lol


Ok.....................


----------



## Stephen9069

big shrek said:


> hi
> 
> Im competing in Birminghams strongest man (novice) and Northamptonshire strongest novice


Thought you might of been at the same comp as me lol I'm competing in 7 weeks time.

Good luck mate and enjoy it.


----------



## big shrek

Stephen9069 said:


> Thought you might of been at the same comp as me lol I'm competing in 7 weeks time.
> 
> Good luck mate and enjoy it.


Are you doing it then?

I have only been training a few weeks so not hoping for much result wise, it's the experience I want really.win or lose I will enjoy it


----------



## Stephen9069

big shrek said:


> Are you doing it then?
> 
> I have only been training a few weeks so not hoping for much result wise, it's the experience I want really.win or lose I will enjoy it


I'm competing at the strongman sanctuary comp in Ash, Kent. I'm in the inters.

That's the way mate get the experience the move up when your ready to do so.


----------



## big shrek

Stephen9069 said:


> I'm competing at the strongman sanctuary comp in Ash, Kent. I'm in the inters.
> 
> That's the way mate get the experience the move up when your ready to do so.


Ah cool, ive really cleaned my diet up (broccoli/chicken/brown rice/eggs etc) and im training 4 times a week so hopefully will be ready in time.

Good luck with yours matey


----------



## Stephen9069

big shrek said:


> Ah cool, ive really cleaned my diet up (broccoli/chicken/brown rice/eggs etc) and im training 4 times a week so hopefully will be ready in time.
> 
> Good luck with yours matey


You will be mate and cheers


----------



## John.

I bought on for my buddy recently, he's a big fella too, this is actually a little too big for him, BRB!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Power-Lifting-Weightlifting-Fitness-Leather-Belts-M-L-XL-XXL-Sizes-/160995212729?var=&hash=item0

The size is 4XL, if they don't have one listed, just email them. Cost about £23 I think and the quality is pretty good.


----------

